# Luna's first birthday!!!



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yesterday Luna turned one! We celebrated with special birthday treats and some new toys. With the weather being crappy we had to reschedule our beach romp. We are all smitten by her and she is tons of fun. Such a good very smart girl.


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

She's lovely!!! Happy birthday Luna!

When Nix turned one we gave her grilled chicken. She was over the moon.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday: Happy 1st Birthday Luna! Looks like you were spoiled royally!
Great photos of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

montse said:


> She's lovely!!! Happy birthday Luna!
> 
> When Nix turned one we gave her grilled chicken. She was over the moon.


Thank you! Luna not a big food hound although she will let you know when she doesn't like something. She won't even beg at the table when we eat and she has many opportunities to develop a bad habit. We did all enjoy watching her enjoy eating her cookies she has a sweet tooth for sure. I took a video of them all knoshing on the birthday treats.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

kelbonc said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Luna! Looks like you were spoiled royally!
> Great photos of your beautiful girl!



Thank you! I have so many photos on my other camera battery died and can't find the charger. Argh!!! The bark box came a day later so she was extra spoiled!!! Photo of them skipping the after party lol!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Two tired pups all partied out! lol


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy birthday Luna! She is lovely!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

KaiserAus said:


> Happy birthday Luna! She is lovely!


Thank you. Yes she is a real sweet heart. Even has a heart pattern or I think they are angel wings on her chest!!! Photos below to show her special mark!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Luna! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Deb!!!!


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats, Happy Birthday to your pretty girl! &#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57218;


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Diegotxe said:


> Congrats, Happy Birthday to your pretty girl! &#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57218;


Thank you very much!


----------

